# Uh oh - I'm in trouble...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Look whose at my house...why do puppies have to be so darn cute?? Cash is in love with this little guy already! 

Before you get too excited, I didn't get a new puppy. . This little guy is going to be a seeing eye dog and I'm just babysitting him for the day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like Cash wants to keep him.

If he is taken, I could introduce you to one of these cuties.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG ... he's absolutely irresistible! If that first picture were on a poster for a shelter, you would have hordes of people coming in!

It's a good thing that he's only with you for a day - there's no telling what effect he might have on you if longer.

Bob


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TR - it's really not fair of you to post pictures like that when I have a puppy that I can't keep in my house!! 

I'm going to start call Cash the nanny. He is so patient with the pup and he's letting him chew on his face, neck, tail - even with those sharp baby teeth! Penny really wants to play with the pup but she's afraid of the teeth. She'll play with him until he starts biting and then she takes off. She just came out from behind the couch because he's taking a nap in his kennel. 

I'm already attached to this little guy and he's only been here a few hours! This little guy is going to do great things with his life. I'll tell you a quick story. The family that is raising him just got him last week. Two days before they picked him up, they tragically lost a very close friend in a car accident (a 14 year old which is even more tragic). When they went to pick up the puppy, they had no idea which puppy they would get or what the puppy's name was going to be. There was a ceremony where each dog was presented to its new handler and when this guy was announced, they learned that he has the same name as their friend who had died. Even though it seems like a little thing, it has really helped them through this last week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope the pup helps to ease their pain.
June came to be a part of my family, a week after my father passed.
I know having her help me, maybe this pup can help them in the same way.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is not going to be happy when this little guy goes home!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know some of the shelters love having volunteers. Maybe they would let you and Cash volunteer together. He would get in some puppy time, and the shelter pups would love the attention.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to be honest.
I believe all those pups are taken, and just in for puppy training.
I need to go by there, and get my puppy fix.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Be careful TR - puppy time is dangerous! Watching all the crazy puppy energy and watching them clumsily fall all over the place trying to keep up with the other dogs is adorable. Then when they fall asleep in your lap because they are so exhausted and now all they want to do is snuggle...it's hard to resist!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> Be careful TR - puppy time is dangerous! Watching all the crazy puppy energy and watching them clumsily fall all over the place trying to keep up with the other dogs is adorable. Then when they fall asleep in your lap because they are so exhausted and now all they want to do is snuggle...it's hard to resist!!


Could a moderator delete this post - it might incite members to do something that they would regret. <BG>

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had a puppy visitor at my house for the last week and a half. It was sort of a open mouth insert foot situation, but thought it would be good to see how the dogs deal with a puppy at home. June and Cash are coming around, but Lucy not so much. I thought Lucy would be the one that adjusted the easiest, but so far that's not been the case. It took her a full week to decide it wasn't something you hunt. Now she just tightens up every muscle in her body, if he gets near. She's stopped stalking him, and howling because I wouldn't let her hunt him.
This is Scout, and he will be with me until he's 12 weeks old. Not a great picture, but its him with a duck.
Maybe its good that Lucy's taken her sweet time to come around, because he sure is cute.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh TR - you are playing with fire... I only had the puppy for one day - you will have the puppy for weeks?? How will you resist? Penny isn't a puppy lover but Cash sure loves them - would you like me to send him over to help you babysit?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes its playing with fire, but he belongs to my daughters family. Just getting him started right while they vacationed, and granddaughter had color guard camp. I will still get to hangout with him after they pick him up.
He is a breeze compared to the crazy V puppies.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did get attached to him when he stayed with me, and he's just so much fun. A couple pictures of him launching in the water for a retrieve.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bringing the post back to life. 
A updated picture of the tiny puppy that stayed with me. Hoping CrazyCash can do the same.

He's now a big boy, and a full fledged hunting dog. 
Picture from this weekend.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - good idea getting an update on these cuties! Below is the most recent picture that I have but he's no longer a puppy in training. He's graduated from the seeing eye dog program and has been placed with a man and his family. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

